# Experimental ClockworkMod Recoveries



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone installed any of the experimental CWM recoveries? I am currently running 2.5.0.7 but there are a few other recoveries that are listed in Rom Manager: 2.5.1.4, 2.5.1.3, 2.5.1.1 and 2.5.1.0.

I'm just curious to see if there is any benefit in making a change.

Thanks.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

No benefit for x users. Do not flash anything in rom manager.


----------



## ke5hde (Jun 11, 2011)

No advantages. Just get the bootstrapper and flash that way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

